# How do I increase my processor speed?



## ferrari353

My processor speed is only 1.73 GHz and I need to increase my processor speed to at least 2 GHz, so how can I do it?  Do I need to buy a better processor?  Or can I just overclock my GPU?  And if I can, how _do_ I overclock my GPU?  I've look it up, but I'm not really sure how...Anyhow, Here are my stats or w/e...
Dell Inspiron 1525
Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit Service Pack 2
Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2370 @1.73GHz
Memory: 2GB
I can't think of anything else to add, so let me know if you need any more info.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Hold on there a bit... that's a laptop? AFAIK all Intel's T**** CPUs are laptop processors. If it is, you really shouldn't be overclocking anything, laptop cooling is usually designed to handle just the heat the components can put out at stock speeds and you'd most likely end up running the system too hot even if you managed to OC it and keep it stable.

Overclocking any prebuilt machine is a bit risky anyway, you'd have to use software to do it which may or may not brick your system (I've never heard of this actually happening, though, but a lot of people seem to think it's dangerous).


----------



## ferrari353

So how do I increase the processing speed?  Do I have to buy a better processor?  Is it possible to increase the processing speed?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

No, it's really not possible on a laptop. Those aren't made to be upgradeable... the processor is fine, though, if your system is being unusually slow that's most likely not the issue. If it can't run games, it's most likely because of the lacking GPU, not processor, but you really can't upgrade that either.


----------



## ferrari353

No, I can't use Photoshop.  Photoshop requires a 2 GHz processor.


----------



## tech savvy

hackapelite said:


> No, it's really not possible on a laptop. Those aren't made to be upgradeable... the processor is fine, though, if your system is being unusually slow that's most likely not the issue. If it can't run games, it's most likely because of the lacking GPU, not processor, but you really can't upgrade that either.



laptops can be upgraded in such as ram,cpu,hdd,cd/dvd drive.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

ferrari353 said:


> No, I can't use Photoshop.  Photoshop requires a 2 GHz processor.


Have you actually tried it? It's not gonna just die on you (well, it shouldn't anyway) if you don't have exactly a 2GHz CPU. It might run a little sluggish at times, but unless you're doing some serious professional work you should be fine running it on your current computer.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

tech savvy said:


> laptops can be upgraded in such as ram,cpu,hdd,cd/dvd drive.


HDD and RAM are pretty much the only feasible ones. You can't really upgrade the CPU because there's a good chance your cooling isn't going to be able to handle it, and CD/DVD drive... well, those are a pain to change but while it's possible, why would you ever want to do that? The only reason I can come up with is replacing a broken one, but then that would be a repair, not an upgrade...

I'm not saying that it's absolutely impossible to upgrade them, but it's nowhere as feasible and useful as upgrading a desktop (extra RAM and a faster/bigger hard drive only help so much).

EDIT: Oops double post.


----------



## ferrari353

Yes when I try to install it, I get the blue screen of death mid-way.  I assume it's because my processor speed is inadequate...I've tried to install it like 5 times now.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

ferrari353 said:


> Yes when I try to install it, I get the blue screen of death mid-way.  I assume it's because my processor speed is inadequate...I've tried to install it like 5 times now.


Blue screen of death? Wow... no, that's nothing to do with processor speed (if it is, the installer has to be a mighty big pile of garbage), there's got to be something up with your system or the installer (or both). What exact error are you getting?


----------



## ferrari353

I don't know.  I'll try to install it again a little later and I'll write down the error.


----------



## ferrari353

Here's the stuff it said:
Stop:0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xAD140703, 0xA9803C70, 0x00000000)
windrvNT.sys - Address AD140703 base at AD13F000, Datestamp 409f405c
Is that what you need?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Yes

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/313806?tstart=0

A whole lot of people complaining about this very problem, and a few solutions you might want to try as well. The safest ones would probably be to just install the components one by one or temporarily disabling any anti-virus software you might have, but if neither of these works, you could try the others too.


----------



## bomberboysk

hackapelite said:


> HDD and RAM are pretty much the only feasible ones. You can't really upgrade the CPU because there's a good chance your cooling isn't going to be able to handle it, and CD/DVD drive... well, those are a pain to change but while it's possible, why would you ever want to do that? The only reason I can come up with is replacing a broken one, but then that would be a repair, not an upgrade...
> 
> I'm not saying that it's absolutely impossible to upgrade them, but it's nowhere as feasible and useful as upgrading a desktop (extra RAM and a faster/bigger hard drive only help so much).
> 
> EDIT: Oops double post.


Actually TDP of all T____ chips is 35W, and TDP of all the P____ chips was 25W, heat production is more or less identical between the same families of chips, as they are binned to run within that wattage/speed.

Granted, many laptops do not have easily accessible processors in order to upgrade them.

In most laptops, cd/dvd drives are accessible without opening the laptop, require generally two screws to change them out.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> In most laptops, cd/dvd drives are accessible without opening the laptop, require generally two screws to change them out.


I had no idea. If only I had one of those :/ my current one is one of those where you have the opening at the side and you just stick the disc in. Very handy unless it happens to break down (yay!). I also remember my mum's old Acer's CD/DVD drive was a pain to take out, but I never actually found out if there is a way to take it out without disassembling the thing (I took the entire thing apart just to muck about since it was broken).


----------



## ferrari353

really? you like those kind better?  I like the kind where the thing comes out and you put the dics in (what I have) because then you can put those mini-discs in too.  You can't use those with the ones where you just push the disc in...


----------



## ferrari353

Okay I read the stuff, and I'm still not really sure what I'm supposed  to do.  I updated my Bios, and I looked for other drivers but I couldn't  find any drivers that needed updating...I tried again and I still got  the BSOD.  Can you tell me what else I can try to do?


----------



## bomberboysk

hackapelite said:


> I had no idea. If only I had one of those :/ my current one is one of those where you have the opening at the side and you just stick the disc in. Very handy unless it happens to break down (yay!). I also remember my mum's old Acer's CD/DVD drive was a pain to take out, but I never actually found out if there is a way to take it out without disassembling the thing (I took the entire thing apart just to muck about since it was broken).



Yeah, the slot loading drives prove there is an exception to every rule. I prefer the tray loading ones over the slot loading drives myself.


----------

